# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  بحث و تبادل نظر جامع در مورد انتخاب نوع نظام کنکور 99

## kohyar

سلام امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه.خدایی به صورت رسمی اعلام کرد که حق انتخاب داده شده و طی پند روز اینده هم مطمعنا خبرش رو در سنجش نیز خواهیم دید
 تو این تاپیک بیایند با دلیل و منطق و به دور از حاشیه و جدل در مورد اینکه کدوم نظام و در چه شرایطی و برای چه کسانی برای کنکور اینده انتخاب بشه صحبت کنیم 
شما هر نظر و یا دیدی دارید مطرح کنید و من هم برای بهتر نتیجه دادن بحث چندین سوال کلی در این مورد که لا به لای بحث ها دیدم مینویسم و حتما جواب دادن به این سوال ها رو تو اولویت بحث قرار بدین تا تاپیک یه طرح کلی داشته باشه 

1
سوال های نظام جدید اسون تر طراحی شده و این رو همه قبول دارند .این تفاوت در چه حدیه و و ایا نمیشه طی تقریبا 10 -11 ماه اینده جبران کرد؟! ایا بازهم سوالات نظام جدید در سال اینده به این شکل با کمترین چالش همراه خواهد بود؟
2
 چه کسایی باید تو نظام خودشون بمونن و چه کسایی باید تغییر نظام بدن؟
3
تفاوت دو نظام رو توی مباحث هر درس رو توی یه خط تا جایی که میشه توضیح بدین 
4
هزینه تهیه منابع جدید چقدره ؟کدوم منابع رو پیشنهاد میدین؟ و راهکارتون رو برای کاهش هزینه ها برای کسانی که توان مالی بالا ندارند بگید
5
به نظرتون نسبت نظام قدیم به جدید در سال اینده به چه شکل خواهد بود وچند درصد نظام قدیم سال بعد جدید امتحان خواهند داد؟
6
با توجه به انتهای سوال اول و با تغییر و تحول در سال اینده و شاید کمتر شدن نظام قدیم ها باز هم به نظر شما نظام قدیم ها  حتما در موضع پایین تری در سال بعد قرار خواهند گرفت؟

و هر مورد دیگه ای که احساس میکنید به این تاپیک و به بقیه کمک میکنه

----------


## Mr.Hin

پیشنهاد می کنم وویس اقای افشار از مشاورین به نام رو توی کانالشون حتما گوش بدید.

به طور خلاصه نظرشون اینه: کسایی که فارغ 97 هستن و 98 هم کنکور نظام قدیم دادن اگه پشت کنکور موندن همون نظام قدیم بدند.
کسایی که از از درس ها کمی دور بودند نظام جدید بدند.

----------


## shayandrama

من که میخواستم پشت کنکور بمونم ولی با این گندی که زده شد میرم آزاد بدون کنکور سنگین ترم!

----------


## M.javaddd

> پیشنهاد می کنم وویس اقای افشار از مشاورین به نام رو توی کانالشون حتما گوش بدید.
> 
> به طور خلاصه نظرشون اینه: کسایی که فارغ 97 هستن و 98 هم کنکور نظام قدیم دادن اگه پشت کنکور موندن همون نظام قدیم بدند.
> کسایی که از از درس ها کمی دور بودند نظام جدید بدند.


درستش هم همینه

----------


## امیدمحبی

کسی اگر تسلط 50درصدی داره و وضعش خوبه بیاد نظام جدید بهتره

----------


## saj8jad

کسی نظام قدیم حداقل 50 60 درصد تسلط داره همون نظام قدیم کنکور بده و ریسک نکنه بیاد کنکور نظام جدید بده
کسی هم که سال ها از درس دور بوده بهتره نظام جدید کنکور بده

----------


## Akhm

آقای افشار تا الان یک نظردرست نداده که این دومیش باشه

----------


## saj8jad

یه حسی بهم میگه سال دیگه خدایی و سنجش یه حال خیلی مشتی به نظام قدیمی ها میده تا جبران کنکور 98 بشه براشون
از اون طرف یه حال شدیدا مشتی هم بخاطر موضوع حق انتخاب و هجوم به نظام جدید به کنکوری های نظام جدید میده که حظ کنن!  :Yahoo (4): 

البته همش در حد حدس و گمانه شما جدی نگیرید!!

----------


## mohammad1397

کنکور 99 واقعا قابل پیش بینی نیست چون جمعیت نظام قدیما از جدید کمتر میشه از طرفی سال اخر قدیم هم هست و امسال هم اعتراض زیادی به سختی نظام قدیم شد ممکنه سال بعد راحت تر بدن و از طرفی دشواری نظام جدید یکم بالانر ببرن طوری که تغییر نظامی ها که با ذهنیت کنکور 98 تغییر نظام میدن ضرر بیشتری کنن از طرفی ترازدهی هم کاملا گنگه ولی بازم هر کاری کنن بعیده نظام جدیدا ضرر کنن

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> یه حسی بهم میگه سال دیگه خدایی و سنجش یه حال خیلی مشتی به نظام قدیمی ها میده تا جبران کنکور 98 بشه براشون
> از اون طرف یه حال شدیدا مشتی هم بخاطر موضوع حق انتخاب و هجوم به نظام جدید به کنکوری های نظام جدید میده که حظ کنن! 
> 
> البته همش در حد حدس و گمانه شما جدی نگیرید!!


احتمال تغییر دادن ظرفیت ورودی دانشگاه ها وجود داره.تعداد نظام قدیما پایین میاد شاید تراز دهی رو تغییر بدن و بگن ۳۰درصد نظام قدیم ۷۰درصد نظام جدید البته ب قول خودت همش در حد حدس زدنه

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



یه حسی بهم میگه سال دیگه خدایی و سنجش یه حال خیلی مشتی به نظام قدیمی ها میده تا جبران کنکور 98 بشه براشون
از اون طرف یه حال شدیدا مشتی هم بخاطر موضوع حق انتخاب و هجوم به نظام جدید به کنکوری های نظام جدید میده که حظ کنن! 

البته همش در حد حدس و گمانه شما جدی نگیرید!!




خدا از دهنت بشنوه
ولی اگه ظرفیت پزشکیم زیاد بشه و ۹۹ نظام قدیما کمتر بشن سال خوبی خواهد بود*_**

----------


## Juliette

بچه ها سطح سوالات داره بررسی میشه
نگران نباشید.نهایتا ضریب برای تراز های شیمیتون قرار داده میشه
+
قدیم ها سی درصد مسلم زیست در پیش دو دارند بنظر من اگر
ریسک نکنند و در نظام اموزشی خودشون بمونن بهتره.

----------


## kohyar

> پیشنهاد می کنم وویس اقای افشار از مشاورین به نام رو توی کانالشون حتما گوش بدید.
> 
> به طور خلاصه نظرشون اینه: کسایی که فارغ 97 هستن و 98 هم کنکور نظام قدیم دادن اگه پشت کنکور موندن همون نظام قدیم بدند.
> کسایی که از از درس ها کمی دور بودند نظام جدید بدند.





> کسی اگر تسلط 50درصدی داره و وضعش خوبه بیاد نظام جدید بهتره





> کسی نظام قدیم حداقل 50 60 درصد تسلط داره همون نظام قدیم کنکور بده و ریسک نکنه بیاد کنکور نظام جدید بده
> کسی هم که سال ها از درس دور بوده بهتره نظام جدید کنکور بده





> کنکور 99 واقعا قابل پیش بینی نیست چون جمعیت نظام قدیما از جدید کمتر میشه از طرفی سال اخر قدیم هم هست و امسال هم اعتراض زیادی به سختی نظام قدیم شد ممکنه سال بعد راحت تر بدن و از طرفی دشواری نظام جدید یکم بالانر ببرن طوری که تغییر نظامی ها که با ذهنیت کنکور 98 تغییر نظام میدن ضرر بیشتری کنن از طرفی ترازدهی هم کاملا گنگه ولی بازم هر کاری کنن بعیده نظام جدیدا ضرر کنن


یسری سوال که همتون باهاش تو این تاپیک ها مواجه شدین پرسیدم .لطف کنید نظرتون رو در مورد سوال ها بدین تا تاپیک جامع تر بشه
فقط به یه قسمت از تاپیک اشاره کردین

----------


## DR._.ALI

بنظرم بهتره همگی تا زمان اعلام نتایج صبر کنید اگر دیدید خیلی ظلم شده به نظام قدیم ها توی نتایج همگی کوچ کنید به نظام جدید :Yahoo (4): 
بهترین کار واسه کسی که رتبش نجومیه و مینونه منابع جدیدو تهیه کنه اینه که بیاد نظام جدید کنکور بده

----------


## kohyar

> بچه ها سطح سوالات داره بررسی میشه
> نگران نباشید.نهایتا ضریب برای تراز های شیمیتون قرار داده میشه
> +
> قدیم ها سی درصد مسلم زیست در پیش دو دارند بنظر من اگر
> ریسک نکنند و در نظام اموزشی خودشون بمونن بهتره.


شما از کجا اطلاع داری و صحبت از ضریب میکنی؟
با اومدن کارنامه ها اگه تفاوت بیشتر از 8 درصدی تو میانگین درصد های دو نفر از نظام قدیم و جدید باشه چاره ای جز انتخاب نظام جدید نیست.حتما میشه تو طی سال با تلاش بیشتر این اختلاف رو جبران کرد ولی تو یه ازمون با وقت محدود نمیشه این تفاوت تو میانگین درصد رو جبران کرد

----------


## sina_u

> 1
> سوال های نظام جدید اسون تر طراحی شده و این رو همه قبول دارند .این تفاوت در چه حدیه و و ایا نمیشه طی تقریبا 10 -11 ماه اینده جبران کرد؟! ایا بازهم سوالات نظام جدید در سال اینده به این شکل با کمترین چالش همراه خواهد بود؟
> 2
> چه کسایی باید تو نظام خودشون بمونن و چه کسایی باید تغییر نظام بدن؟
> 3
> تفاوت دو نظام رو توی مباحث هر درس رو توی یه خط تا جایی که میشه توضیح بدین 
> 4
> هزینه تهیه منابع جدید چقدره ؟کدوم منابع رو پیشنهاد میدین؟ و راهکارتون رو برای کاهش هزینه ها برای کسانی که توان مالی بالا ندارند بگید
> 5
> ...


ج1
تیپ سوالا به سمت نظام جدید بوده.
هیچکسی نمی تونه بگه سال بعد سوال به چه شکلی هست و حدس هم هیچ ارزشی نداره.
ج2
اینم هیچکسی بجز خودتون نمیتونه جواب بده.
این سوالو خودتون باید برین تحقیق کنین و کتاب های نظام جدیدو بررسی کنین بعد انتخاب کنید.
ج3
این سوالو بچه های نظام قدیمی که سال پیش شروع کردن نظام جدید خوندن بدن بهتره.
ج4
چه کتابی بهتره نظام جدیدی ها میتونن پاسخ بدن.
راهکار اینه میتونین کتابهایی که قراره شروع کنینو اول بخرین و همه را باهم نخرین.هر ماه تعدادی بخرین تا بهتون فشار نیاد.
ج5
تا سنجش آمار نده پیش بینی بیهوده هست.
دونستنش هم  برای شما سودی نداره.
ج6
بعد از نتیجه امسال  مشخص میشه بهتره یا بدتر.


بهترین کار میتونه این باشه یک هفته وقت بذاری و بری کتابهای نظام جدیدو بررسی کنی ببینی آزمون دادن تو کدوم نظام به نفعت هست. 
اگه قراره یک سال کتابیو بخونی بهتره حداقل یک هفته دربارش تحقیق کنی.

----------


## parsa01

من نظام جدیدم و بعضی مطالب و کتب نظام قدیم رو دیدم در کل واقعا تو همه درسا حجم کمتر شده ولی تو بعضی دروس مثل فیزیک و ریاضی تمارین کتاب درسی سنگین تر و عمیق تر شده ، تو عمومی ها دینی سبک تر شده ایات کمتر ، دروس کمتر ، عربی قواعد کمتر ولی لغات یه کم بیشتر شده گویا ، زیست که حداقل اونجوری که دبیرای ما میگفتن 25-30 درصد کم شده حجم ولی خب تستای بازار علاوه بر اینکه کم نشده زیاد هم شده و خیلی پیچوندن ، در کل به قول دوستان ریسکش برای شما نظام قدیمی ها اینه که مطالب جدیدن و برخی جاها بعضی اطلاعاتتون نقض میشه و یا اصلا حذف شده مثل زیست

----------


## gloria1370

> کنکور 99 واقعا قابل پیش بینی نیست چون جمعیت نظام قدیما از جدید کمتر میشه از طرفی سال اخر قدیم هم هست و امسال هم اعتراض زیادی به سختی نظام قدیم شد ممکنه سال بعد راحت تر بدن و از طرفی دشواری نظام جدید یکم بالانر ببرن طوری که تغییر نظامی ها که با ذهنیت کنکور 98 تغییر نظام میدن ضرر بیشتری کنن از طرفی ترازدهی هم کاملا گنگه ولی بازم هر کاری کنن بعیده نظام جدیدا ضرر کنن


سلام اقای عقل کل! :Yahoo (20):  ینی هر جا میرم شما هستی و نظر کارشناسانه دادی! شمارو باید برا مشاور مسائل منطقه و خاورمیانه انتخاب میکردن حیف شدی

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام اقای عقل کل! ینی هر جا میرم شما هستی و نظر کارشناسانه دادی! شمارو باید برا مشاور مسائل منطقه و خاورمیانه انتخاب میکردن حیف شدی


شما با این سنت الان باید دغدغت بچه بزرگ کردن باشه نه کنکور و نقل کردن پستای بقیه  :Yahoo (76):  انجمن  نی نی سایت به شما پیشنهاد میشه  :Yahoo (106): 
https://www.ninisite.com/discussion/...A7%D8%B1%DB%8C

----------


## Mariyana

برای خرید کتاب لطفا عجله نکنید دوستان اولا نظام جدید تغییرات داشته خودشم پس اونا حسابه که تو کتاب های چاپ 98 نیست دوما 2 روز دیگه مصاحبه برتر ها میاد دستتون میاد چی خوبه چی بده و نهایتا pdf کل کتاب ها هست نگاه کنید مقایسه کنید ببینید چی براتون بهتره

----------


## A_Geravand

به نظرم انتخاب نظام جدید برای سال آینده ، به شدت اشتباهه ...
و خطرناک 
خوددانید ...

----------


## Sina98

از نظرمن باید صبر کرد تا نتایج اعلام شه و ببینیم که آیا عدالت برقرار شده یا نه...من به شخصه اگر بعد اعلام نتایج ببینم که ما نظام قدیما ضرر کردیم ، بی معطلی میرم سمت نظام جدید ولی اگر عدالت برقرار شد همون نظام قدیم خودم رو سال بعد آزمون میدم.در کل تا اعلام نتایج باید صبر کرد تا ببینیم سازمان به اصطلاح محترم سنجش چه کرده.

----------


## A_Geravand

صبر کنید یکم توضیح بدم
شما خط به خط کتاب های درسی رو خوندی ، حتی مثلا میدونی فلان موضوع توی چه صفحه ای هستش
به تسلط بسیار بالایی توی دروس عمومی و همچنین شیمی و زیست رسیدین
به نظرم کار درستی نیست که به خاطر ریاضی و فیزیک ، کلا نظامتو تغییر بدی
حالا مثلا میگیم زیست ژنتیک داره ! خب ژنتیک سخت نیست زیاد خدایی .. دام های زیادی نمیشه واسش ساخت .. به نظرم ژنتیک کلا یکی از مباحث ساده ی نظام قدیمه اتفاقا
یا سایر مباحث زیست .. شما مطمنا پایه ی حداقل متوسط رو به بالایی داری در این مباحث .. و قطعا از پایه ی هیچ ، خیلی بهتره !
تا بخوای بهشون عادت کردی ، کنکور 99 اومده .. خوددانی رفیق
هرکسی کاو دور ماند از اصل خویش ....

----------


## arshaa

درسته دروس نظام جدید کم حجم تره ولی ابدا اسون تر نیست
ادبیات رو نگاه کنید هرچیز سخت داشت واسه نظام قدیم حذف شده ولی با این حال ادبیات نظام جدید امسال سختر از قدیم بود
یه نگاهیم به درصد اشتراک سوالات بین دو نظام تو کنکور بندازید میبینید اونقدرام این دوتا شلیه هم نیستن زیست فقط ۲۰ درصد سوالات مشترک بود!
قشنگ باید ۸۰ درصد مطالب جدید رو بخونید
امسال سال نظام جدید بود و انصافا حق داشتن یکم سوال اسون بدن بهشون ولی سال دیگه این نظام بهانه های نداشتن کتاب و منابع رو نداره و امکانش هست بسه مثه سال ۸۴ که سوالات مظام جدید اون موقع نسبت به قدیم فوق العاده سخت تر بود
خود دانید
به نظرم واسه همه اثبات شده که قراره چیزی به اسم لنگر درونی و محاسبات اماری تو تراز دهی باشه و به نظرم با توجه به جمع تمام این موارد و هزینه های نظام جدید
واسه من حداقل نمیصرفه نظام جدید
مگراینکه نتایج بیاد و چیزی خلاف این موضوع اثبات بشه

----------


## Mariyana

چرا سنجش خبر رو نذاشته رسمی اعلام کنه هنوز؟مطمعن هستید شایعه نیست؟من هرجا سنجش دیدم اطلاعیه ای نبود سیستم پاسخ گوش هم حواله داد به بخشنامه پارسال که بدون حق انتخابه جریان چیه؟

----------


## kohyar

6 تا سوال گفتم که مورد بحث اصلی همه هست ولی بجز یه نفر کسی پاسخگو نبود .به نظرم نتایج مهمه ولی باید از همین الان در مورد این موضوع بحث بشه تا زمان بعدا کمتر از دست بره 
مشارکت کنید

----------


## Mariyana

> صبر کنید یکم توضیح بدم
> شما خط به خط کتاب های درسی رو خوندی ، حتی مثلا میدونی فلان موضوع توی چه صفحه ای هستش
> به تسلط بسیار بالایی توی دروس عمومی و همچنین شیمی و زیست رسیدین
> به نظرم کار درستی نیست که به خاطر ریاضی و فیزیک ، کلا نظامتو تغییر بدی
> حالا مثلا میگیم زیست ژنتیک داره ! خب ژنتیک سخت نیست زیاد خدایی .. دام های زیادی نمیشه واسش ساخت .. به نظرم ژنتیک کلا یکی از مباحث ساده ی نظام قدیمه اتفاقا
> یا سایر مباحث زیست .. شما مطمنا پایه ی حداقل متوسط رو به بالایی داری در این مباحث .. و قطعا از پایه ی هیچ ، خیلی بهتره !
> تا بخوای بهشون عادت کردی ، کنکور 99 اومده .. خوددانی رفیق
> هرکسی کاو دور ماند از اصل خویش ....


بیشتر بچه هایی که براشون سواله چندین سال از درس دور بودن بخوان شروع کنند از صفره (به طور مثال خودم ریاضی و فیزیکم صفر چون رشته دانشگاهیم اصلا دروس تحلیلی نداشت مسائل شیمی صفر از تعاریفش فقط ارسطو و تالس و چندتا نظریه اتمی محو و مات یادم مونده و زیستم حالا کمی بیشتر اما اونم نه اونجوری گیاهی هیچی چند فصل اخر پیش هیچی شارش هیچی دوم از فصل یک به بعد هیچی سوم فصل 1 به بعد هیچی عمومی ها هم جز زبان هیچی که اونم فرقی نداره) خب حالا کسی تو این وضعیت که دو نظام براش غریبه و در یه حد نااشناست باید از اول بخونه حالا یه خیلی کم ایا یادش باشه ایا نه خب نظام جدید که سبک تره به نفع تر نیست؟الان کسی که نظام قدیمو مسلط و خوب خونده با رتبه زیر 10000 رد شده و فقط رشته تاپ میخواد بله ریسکه چون تسلط نسبی بالا داره+راحت میتونه مباحث مشترک رو بیشتر تایم بزاره تا کسی که از اول میخواد بخونه

----------


## A_Geravand

> بیشتر بچه هایی که براشون سواله چندین سال از درس دور بودن بخوان شروع کنند از صفره (به طور مثال خودم ریاضی و فیزیکم صفر چون رشته دانشگاهیم اصلا دروس تحلیلی نداشت مسائل شیمی صفر از تعاریفش فقط ارسطو و تالس و چندتا نظریه اتمی محو و مات یادم مونده و زیستم حالا کمی بیشتر اما اونم نه اونجوری گیاهی هیچی چند فصل اخر پیش هیچی شارش هیچی دوم از فصل یک به بعد هیچی سوم فصل 1 به بعد هیچی عمومی ها هم جز زبان هیچی که اونم فرقی نداره) خب حالا کسی تو این وضعیت که دو نظام براش غریبه و در یه حد نااشناست باید از اول بخونه حالا یه خیلی کم ایا یادش باشه ایا نه خب نظام جدید که سبک تره به نفع تر نیست؟الان کسی که نظام قدیمو مسلط و خوب خونده با رتبه زیر 10000 رد شده و فقط رشته تاپ میخواد بله ریسکه چون تسلط نسبی بالا داره+راحت میتونه مباحث مشترک رو بیشتر تایم بزاره تا کسی که از اول میخواد بخونه


دقیقا برای شما انتخاب نظام جدید مناسب هستش
من شرایطی رو که گفتم واسه فارغ التحصیلایی بود که همین امسال هم کنکور دادن

----------


## Rafolin403

والا منو اگه اینقده بهم ظلم کنن که بازم سوالامون سخت باشه بازم قدیم میمونم
کی پولِ کتابای جدید رو داره؟ کی حوصله داره بازم بشینه پای پیدا کردن منبع مناسب؟

----------


## kohyar

> 1
> سوال های نظام جدید اسون تر طراحی شده و این رو همه قبول دارند .این تفاوت در چه حدیه و و ایا نمیشه طی تقریبا 10 -11 ماه اینده جبران کرد؟! ایا بازهم سوالات نظام جدید در سال اینده به این شکل با کمترین چالش همراه خواهد بود؟
> 2
>  چه کسایی باید تو نظام خودشون بمونن و چه کسایی باید تغییر نظام بدن؟
> 3
> تفاوت دو نظام رو توی مباحث هر درس رو توی یه خط تا جایی که میشه توضیح بدین 
> 4
> هزینه تهیه منابع جدید چقدره ؟کدوم منابع رو پیشنهاد میدین؟ و راهکارتون رو برای کاهش هزینه ها برای کسانی که توان مالی بالا ندارند بگید
> 5
> ...


6 تا سوال خیلی مهم و جامع پرسیدم که الان با اومدن کارنامه ها بهتر میتونید به چنتاش جواب بدین

----------


## saj8jad

> 1
> سوال های نظام جدید اسون تر طراحی شده و این رو همه قبول دارند .این تفاوت در چه حدیه و و ایا نمیشه طی تقریبا 10 -11 ماه اینده جبران کرد؟! ایا بازهم سوالات نظام جدید در سال اینده به این شکل با کمترین چالش همراه خواهد بود؟
> 2
>  چه کسایی باید تو نظام خودشون بمونن و چه کسایی باید تغییر نظام بدن؟
> 3
> تفاوت دو نظام رو توی مباحث هر درس رو توی یه خط تا جایی که میشه توضیح بدین 
> 4
> هزینه تهیه منابع جدید چقدره ؟کدوم منابع رو پیشنهاد میدین؟ و راهکارتون رو برای کاهش هزینه ها برای کسانی که توان مالی بالا ندارند بگید
> 5
> ...



1 ـ به نظر من حداقل 15-20 درصد سوالات نظام جدید سبک تر بودن به نسبت سوالات نظام قدیم، هیچ تضمینی وجود نداره سال 99 سوالات نظام جدید آسون طرح بشند و من تصور میکنم با این اوضاع کنکور 99 به شدت سطح سوالات سخت تر خواهند شد هم نظام قدیم و هم جدید ولی درجه سختی نظام جدید بیشتر و بیشتر خواهد شد، شک نکنین، ببینید چه زمانیه که دارم میگم

2 ـ کسی که 97 98 نظام قدیم بوده به هزار دلیل بهتره 99 هم نظام قدیم کنکور بده اینطوری بازدهی بیشتری خواهد داشت به شرطی که واقعا بخونه، اما کسی که سال ها از درس دور بوده و میخواد کنکور بده بهتره نظام جدید کنکور بده

3 ـ همین قدر بگم که مباحث نظام جدید به نسبت نظام قدیم واقعا قدری سبک تر شدن البته اینکه خیلیا میگن کتابای نظام جدید خیلی آسون شدن واقعا اغراق میکنن و اینطور نیست اصلا

4 ـ هزینه ها خیلی سنگین شده بدون شک طوری که یه فقره کتاب عمومی 130.000 تومن شده!، در مورد منابع نظری ندارم، از سایت خود انتشارات خریداری کنید تا تخفیف داشته باشید و هزینه هاتون کمتر در بیاد

5 ـ من تصور میکنم سال دیگه نظام قدیم قدری سبک تر خواهد بود و نظام جدید سخت تر و چالشی تر خواهد بود، دقیقا بر عکس کنکور 98 میشه، نظر من اینه و یقینا هم همینطور خواهد شد

6 ـ نظر خودت چیه!؟!

----------


## خانوم دکتر

دوستان اینجا رو لطفا ببینید موضوع خیلی خیلی مهم ،اگه قراره کاری بشه همین الان باید شروع کنیم

----------


## :Abolfazl:

تغییر نظام به نظرم اشتباهه
کنکور 94 رو شما ببینید که شیمی و زیست چطوری طرح شدند و با چه درصد هایی میشد سه رقمی آورد آیا کنکور 95 هم مشابه بود؟
سال بعد از کجا معلوم که سوالات نظام جدید به سمت سخت شدن میل نکنه یا حداقل سوالات نظام قدیم به سمت آسون شدن نره تا دیگه حاشیه های مقایسه ی تراز کمتر پیش بیاد؟خصوصا اینکه خیلی بعیده با تغییر قرن و ورود به 1400 باز هم کنکور نظام قدیم داشته باشیم و طراح هم میدونه که این طرف حداقل سه سال عمرش رو پشت کنکور بوده و دیگه شانس آخرشه!
درگیر شدن با اینکه کدوم کتاب کمک آموزشی جدید بهتره فارغ از اینکه این دو سال به خاطر قیمت کاغد قیمت هاشون به شکل عجیبی نجومی شده و اصطلاحات جدید که تازگی داره خود به خود ذهن رو درگیر حاشیه میکنه

----------


## خانوم دکتر

> تغییر نظام به نظرم اشتباهه
> کنکور 94 رو شما ببینید که شیمی و زیست چطوری طرح شدند و با چه درصد هایی میشد سه رقمی آورد آیا کنکور 95 هم مشابه بود؟
> سال بعد از کجا معلوم که سوالات نظام جدید به سمت سخت شدن میل نکنه یا حداقل سوالات نظام قدیم به سمت آسون شدن نره تا دیگه حاشیه های مقایسه ی تراز کمتر پیش بیاد؟خصوصا اینکه خیلی بعیده با تغییر قرن و ورود به 1400 باز هم کنکور نظام قدیم داشته باشیم و طراح هم میدونه که این طرف حداقل سه سال عمرش رو پشت کنکور بوده و دیگه شانس آخرشه!
> درگیر شدن با اینکه کدوم کتاب کمک آموزشی جدید بهتره فارغ از اینکه این دو سال به خاطر قیمت کاغد قیمت هاشون به شکل عجیبی نجومی شده و اصطلاحات جدید که تازگی داره خود به خود ذهن رو درگیر حاشیه میکنه


هزینه این برابری میکنه با حال الانمون ؟ شما ها که سنتون پایینتره آره خب معلومه ارزش داره 4 سالم بشینید براش .چون بخواهید یه هدف عوض کنید تا برگردین شدین همسن من

----------


## Lara27

من 1400 میخوام کنکور بدم سردرگمم کسی منو راهنمایی میکنه؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> تغییر نظام به نظرم اشتباهه
> کنکور 94 رو شما ببینید که شیمی و زیست چطوری طرح شدند و با چه درصد هایی میشد سه رقمی آورد آیا کنکور 95 هم مشابه بود؟
> سال بعد از کجا معلوم که سوالات نظام جدید به سمت سخت شدن میل نکنه یا حداقل سوالات نظام قدیم به سمت آسون شدن نره تا دیگه حاشیه های مقایسه ی تراز کمتر پیش بیاد؟خصوصا اینکه خیلی بعیده با تغییر قرن و ورود به 1400 باز هم کنکور نظام قدیم داشته باشیم و طراح هم میدونه که این طرف حداقل سه سال عمرش رو پشت کنکور بوده و دیگه شانس آخرشه!
> درگیر شدن با اینکه کدوم کتاب کمک آموزشی جدید بهتره فارغ از اینکه این دو سال به خاطر قیمت کاغد قیمت هاشون به شکل عجیبی نجومی شده و اصطلاحات جدید که تازگی داره خود به خود ذهن رو درگیر حاشیه میکنه


موافقم و دقیقا همینطور میشه
کنکور 99 شک نکنین سوالات بچه های نظام قدیم رو به نسبت آسون تر میدن
در عوضش سوالات بچه های نظام جدید به شدت سخت و چالشی میدن
نظام قدیمی ها بهتره همون نظام قدیم کنکور بدن، بازدهی بیشتری براشون داره تا بخوان نظام جدید بخونن، بازم خوددانید

----------


## Narvan

اگه الان بخوای نظامو تغییر بدی ریسک بسیار بالایی کردی
چون اولا شما هیچ تسلطی رو کتابای نظام جدید نداری
بعدم واقعا معلوم نیست کنکور 99 چی میشه
مث امسال نظام قدیما شاید به این شکل قربانی نشن :Yahoo (21): 
هزینه کتابا هم که بشدت بالاست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## kohyar

> 1 ـ به نظر من حداقل 15-20 درصد سوالات نظام جدید سبک تر بودن به نسبت سوالات نظام قدیم، هیچ تضمینی وجود نداره سال 99 سوالات نظام جدید آسون طرح بشند و من تصور میکنم با این اوضاع کنکور 99 به شدت سطح سوالات سخت تر خواهند شد هم نظام قدیم و هم جدید ولی درجه سختی نظام جدید بیشتر و بیشتر خواهد شد، شک نکنین، ببینید چه زمانیه که دارم میگم
> 
> 2 ـ کسی که 97 98 نظام قدیم بوده به هزار دلیل بهتره 99 هم نظام قدیم کنکور بده اینطوری بازدهی بیشتری خواهد داشت به شرطی که واقعا بخونه، اما کسی که سال ها از درس دور بوده و میخواد کنکور بده بهتره نظام جدید کنکور بده
> 
> 3 ـ همین قدر بگم که مباحث نظام جدید به نسبت نظام قدیم واقعا قدری سبک تر شدن البته اینکه خیلیا میگن کتابای نظام جدید خیلی آسون شدن واقعا اغراق میکنن و اینطور نیست اصلا
> 
> 4 ـ هزینه ها خیلی سنگین شده بدون شک طوری که یه فقره کتاب عمومی 130.000 تومن شده!، در مورد منابع نظری ندارم، از سایت خود انتشارات خریداری کنید تا تخفیف داشته باشید و هزینه هاتون کمتر در بیاد
> 
> 5 ـ من تصور میکنم سال دیگه نظام قدیم قدری سبک تر خواهد بود و نظام جدید سخت تر و چالشی تر خواهد بود، دقیقا بر عکس کنکور 98 میشه، نظر من اینه و یقینا هم همینطور خواهد شد
> ...


به هزارتا دلیل میخوام نظام قدیم بدم که چنتاش رو گفتی .مهمترینش منابع هست اونم نه فقط پولش اینکه واقعا اخت شدن با منابع جدید و شرایط جدید زمان بره
حتی با اینکه حجم مطالب نظام جدید کمتره میگم به درک اون اگه حتی 10 ساعت بخونه من 12 ساعت میخونم جبران میشه
ولی از اطلاعیه سنجش میترسم که انتخابی داده .الان شاید بگی بخاطر اطلاعیه و کسایی که جدید دادن حق انتخاب داده من میگم قبول ولی سال دیگه اگه بازم سر نظام قدیم ببره و بگه میرفتین نظام جدید من حق انتخاب داددم حالا گوور باباتون پول داشتین منابع جدید بخرین یا نه اونموقع چی؟

----------


## kohyar

> من 1400 میخوام کنکور بدم سردرگمم کسی منو راهنمایی میکنه؟؟؟


وقت داری نظام جدید کار کن .الان دلیل اصلی تردید من اینکه 11 ماه زمان مناسبی برای اینکه یه راه جدید رو انتخاب کنی ؟؟.با اینکه مطالب در کل یکیه ولی بازم باید دنبال مطالب مشاوره ای و منابع متناسب با نظام جدید باشی.

----------


## bbehzad

باور کنید دنبال ظرفیت باشید بهتره.از هرطرف نگاه میکنم هیچ تضمینی نیست سال دیگه هم عدالت برقرار شه.کلا سجاد راس میگه سال دیگه نظام جدید ممکنه سخت شه.اما چون سوالات مشترک داریم وبه سمت نظام جدیده بازهم واسه نظام قدیم سختتر میشه چون سوالا گنگ میشه واسشون.

----------


## سرندیپیتی

تنها راه اینه تو تخصصی ها به مباحث مشترک نیم نگاهی داشته باشیم

----------


## سرندیپیتی

سجاد تو چی قدیم یا جدید

----------


## سرندیپیتی

@saj8jad

----------


## Lara27

> اگه الان بخوای نظامو تغییر بدی ریسک بسیار بالایی کردی
> چون اولا شما هیچ تسلطی رو کتابای نظام جدید نداری
> بعدم واقعا معلوم نیست کنکور 99 چی میشه
> مث امسال نظام قدیما شاید به این شکل قربانی نشن
> هزینه کتابا هم که بشدت بالاست


1400چی؟

----------


## POlyhYmNia

کسایی که میگن نظام جدید خیلی عوض شده یا....واقعا تا حالا کتاباشونو نگا کردین؟ 
من تو این وقتی که داشتم کتاباشو بررسی کردم 
کسی که تو نظام قدیمه و تسلط نسبتا خوبی داره اما هرسال رتبه اش بدتر از سال گذشته, بره نظام جدید به نفعشه چون براش راحتتره 
شیمی جای مباحث عوض شده و  بهتر 
زیست بازهم همینطور..اگه مشکلاتون کلمات مسخره فرهنگستانه! که اون قابل حله...نیس؟ 
ریاضی خیلییییی اسون تر شده مباحث پرفرمولی مثل مقاطع و...نیس 
فیزیک شما اصلا پراکندگی نداری  :Yahoo (21):  امواج جمع و جور شده حرکت و دینامیک هم. خبری از مدار خازن نیس فقط مقاوت مونده 
از عمومی ها هم که نگم  :Yahoo (21):  


اینا نظر منه...
اگه کسی تسلط خوبی داره اما بعلت دشواری و پراکندگی و حجم زیاد نمیتونه قدیم پاس کنه, جدید واسش عالیه
وگرنه بمونه با اون همه مطلب و سال بعدم هیچی ب هیچی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Sina98

> کسایی که میگن نظام جدید خیلی عوض شده یا....واقعا تا حالا کتاباشونو نگا کردین؟ 
> من تو این وقتی که داشتم کتاباشو بررسی کردم 
> کسی که تو نظام قدیمه و تسلط نسبتا خوبی داره اما هرسال رتبه اش بدتر از سال گذشته, بره نظام جدید به نفعشه چون براش راحتتره 
> شیمی جای مباحث عوض شده و  بهتر 
> زیست بازهم همینطور..اگه مشکلاتون کلمات مسخره فرهنگستانه! که اون قابل حله...نیس؟ 
> ریاضی خیلییییی اسون تر شده مباحث پرفرمولی مثل مقاطع و...نیس 
> فیزیک شما اصلا پراکندگی نداری  امواج جمع و جور شده حرکت و دینامیک هم. خبری از مدار خازن نیس فقط مقاوت مونده 
> از عمومی ها هم که نگم  
> 
> ...


منم قبول دارم حرفاتو...ولی نمیدونم چرا هنوز نمیتونم مطمین باشم که این حق انتخاب کاملا کاملا رسمی شده باشه..چون تو سایت سنجش اطلاعیه رو نزدن و فقط حرف بوده

----------


## dr.amirali

قطعا نظام قدیم کنکور میدم،چون تمام زیر و روش رو میدونم،بهترین منابع رو دارم، نظام جدید کسی بخواد بخونه باید به فکر کنکور ۱۴۰۰ باشه! و نکته دیگه با اتفاقات امسال سازمان سنجش تلاش میکنه یه مساوات برقرار کنه بین دو ازمون....و مهممم ترین نکته اینه: پارسال اولین کنکور نظام جدید بود و سعی کردن متوسط رو به اسون طرح کنن چون چارت کنکورش مشخص نبود ولی الان که چارت کنکور نظام جدید مشخص شده قطعا برای سال بعد سخت تر طرح میکنن

----------


## lamirhoseinl

> باور کنید دنبال ظرفیت باشید بهتره.از هرطرف نگاه میکنم هیچ تضمینی نیست سال دیگه هم عدالت برقرار شه.کلا سجاد راس میگه سال دیگه نظام جدید ممکنه سخت شه.اما چون سوالات مشترک داریم وبه سمت نظام جدیده بازهم واسه نظام قدیم سختتر میشه چون سوالا گنگ میشه واسشون.


احسنت!بنظرم همون سه تا سوال غیرمشترک رو هم سال دیگه نمیدن به نفع نظام جدید.اصلا درک نمیکنم اونایی که میگن نظام قدیم بمون ولی کتابای نظام جدیدم بخون
من که هشت هزار و خرده ای شدم منطقه دو و میمونم و نظام جدید میدم !
باید بت کنکور رو بشکونم ولی کنکور سوم اخرین کنکورم خواهد بود -_-

----------


## Narvan

> 1400چی؟


1400 که کنکور فقط نظام جدیده
اگه میخوای برا 1400 بمونی به نظرم از الان شروع کن کم کم بخون با درسا اشنا بشی

----------


## Narvan

> کسایی که میگن نظام جدید خیلی عوض شده یا....واقعا تا حالا کتاباشونو نگا کردین؟ 
> من تو این وقتی که داشتم کتاباشو بررسی کردم 
> کسی که تو نظام قدیمه و تسلط نسبتا خوبی داره اما هرسال رتبه اش بدتر از سال گذشته, بره نظام جدید به نفعشه چون براش راحتتره 
> شیمی جای مباحث عوض شده و  بهتر 
> زیست بازهم همینطور..اگه مشکلاتون کلمات مسخره فرهنگستانه! که اون قابل حله...نیس؟ 
> ریاضی خیلییییی اسون تر شده مباحث پرفرمولی مثل مقاطع و...نیس 
> فیزیک شما اصلا پراکندگی نداری  امواج جمع و جور شده حرکت و دینامیک هم. خبری از مدار خازن نیس فقط مقاوت مونده 
> از عمومی ها هم که نگم  
> 
> ...


اتفاقا من با برعکس این موافقم
البته این نظر منه 
نظر شمام محترمه
من میگم کسی که تسلط داره بهتره نظام خودش کنکور بده
درسته که نظام جدید حجمش کمتره ولی به هر حال شما کتاب جدید دستت داری میگیری
ممکنه چند ماه طول بکشه تا کلا بتونی با تغییر فصلا و تغییر متن کتابا کنار بیای
ولی کسی که کلا صفره از درس دور بوده و براش فرقی نداره از چی و از کجا شروع کنه همون نظام جدید بره بهتره
چون بالاخره که باید کتابای جدید بخونه چه بهتر که  برای نظام جدید وقت بذاره

درکل هرکسی خودش بره کتابا رو نگاه کنه ببینه با کدوم نظام راحتتره بهتره

----------


## sina_u

> کسایی که میگن نظام جدید خیلی عوض شده یا....واقعا تا حالا کتاباشونو نگا کردین؟ 
> من تو این وقتی که داشتم کتاباشو بررسی کردم 
> کسی که تو نظام قدیمه و تسلط نسبتا خوبی داره اما هرسال رتبه اش بدتر از سال گذشته, بره نظام جدید به نفعشه چون براش راحتتره 
> شیمی جای مباحث عوض شده و  بهتر 
> زیست بازهم همینطور..اگه مشکلاتون کلمات مسخره فرهنگستانه! که اون قابل حله...نیس؟ 
> ریاضی خیلییییی اسون تر شده مباحث پرفرمولی مثل مقاطع و...نیس 
> فیزیک شما اصلا پراکندگی نداری  امواج جمع و جور شده حرکت و دینامیک هم. خبری از مدار خازن نیس فقط مقاوت مونده 
> از عمومی ها هم که نگم  
> 
> ...


دقیقا.
خود دبیرها هم همینو میگن.
صحبت های آقای آرامفرو ببینین.
میگه قاطعانه با فاصله زیاد حتما زیست نظام جدیدو انتخاب کنین.  آرامفر.

----------


## sina_u

> تنها راه اینه تو تخصصی ها به مباحث مشترک نیم نگاهی داشته باشیم


اگه خوب فکر کنین.این یعنی علاوه بر نظام قدیم نظام جدیدم دارین میخونین.
بچه ها به زور میرسین نظام قدیمو جمع کنن  بعد فکر میکنین برسن نظام جدیدو هم نگاه بندازن و تمریناشو حل کنن؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> تغییر نظام به نظرم اشتباهه
> کنکور 94 رو شما ببینید که شیمی و زیست چطوری طرح شدند و با چه درصد هایی میشد سه رقمی آورد آیا کنکور 95 هم مشابه بود؟
> سال بعد از کجا معلوم که سوالات نظام جدید به سمت سخت شدن میل نکنه یا حداقل سوالات نظام قدیم به سمت آسون شدن نره تا دیگه حاشیه های مقایسه ی تراز کمتر پیش بیاد؟خصوصا اینکه خیلی بعیده با تغییر قرن و ورود به 1400 باز هم کنکور نظام قدیم داشته باشیم و طراح هم میدونه که این طرف حداقل سه سال عمرش رو پشت کنکور بوده و دیگه شانس آخرشه!
> درگیر شدن با اینکه کدوم کتاب کمک آموزشی جدید بهتره فارغ از اینکه این دو سال به خاطر قیمت کاغد قیمت هاشون به شکل عجیبی نجومی شده و اصطلاحات جدید که تازگی داره خود به خود ذهن رو درگیر حاشیه میکنه


البته اینا همه فرضیه و حالت ایده الی هست که خیلی ها تصور میکنن ولی سنجش نشون داده خیلی بی رحم تر ازونی هست که بگه چون طرف چند سال پشت کنکور مونده یا سوالای 98 سخت تر بوده بیام 99 اسونتر بده از مصاحبه ها معلومه خدایی عاشق سوال مشترکه نهایت کاری که برای نظام قدیما میشه بکنن اینه که یه سری مباحث حذفیات بیشتر کنن و سوالات مشترک بیشتر کنن که چون این سوالات مشترک مبناش کتابای نظام جدیده نه تست های کنکور سالای قبل بازم به ضرر قدیمه ظرفیت بندی هم که بعیده بیان بکنن

----------


## POlyhYmNia

> منم قبول دارم حرفاتو...ولی نمیدونم چرا هنوز نمیتونم مطمین باشم که این حق انتخاب کاملا کاملا رسمی شده باشه..چون تو سایت سنجش اطلاعیه رو نزدن و فقط حرف بوده


خب صبر کن حالا  :Yahoo (76):  بیان برا سخنرانی و...تا شهریور مث هرسال مشخص میشه..فقط تا اون موقع حداقل مباحث مشترک بخون بیکار نباشی

----------


## bbehzad

> البته اینا همه فرضیه و حالت ایده الی هست که خیلی ها تصور میکنن ولی سنجش نشون داده خیلی بی رحم تر ازونی هست که بگه چون طرف چند سال پشت کنکور مونده یا سوالای 98 سخت تر بوده بیام 99 اسونتر بده از مصاحبه ها معلومه خدایی عاشق سوال مشترکه نهایت کاری که برای نظام قدیما میشه بکنن اینه که یه سری مباحث حذفیات بیشتر کنن و سوالات مشترک بیشتر کنن که چون این سوالات مشترک مبناش کتابای نظام جدیده نه تست های کنکور سالای قبل بازم به ضرر قدیمه ظرفیت بندی هم که بعیده بیان بکنن


پس دیگه همه برید نظام جدید حداقل رتبتون خراب نشه.

----------


## bbehzad

یا اینکه تمام غیر مشترکا حذف بشه

----------


## POlyhYmNia

> اتفاقا من با برعکس این موافقم
> البته این نظر منه 
> نظر شمام محترمه
> من میگم کسی که تسلط داره بهتره نظام خودش کنکور بده
> درسته که نظام جدید حجمش کمتره ولی به هر حال شما کتاب جدید دستت داری میگیری
> ممکنه چند ماه طول بکشه تا کلا بتونی با تغییر فصلا و تغییر متن کتابا کنار بیای
> ولی کسی که کلا صفره از درس دور بوده و براش فرقی نداره از چی و از کجا شروع کنه همون نظام جدید بره بهتره
> چون بالاخره که باید کتابای جدید بخونه چه بهتر که  برای نظام جدید وقت بذاره
> 
> درکل هرکسی خودش بره کتابا رو نگاه کنه ببینه با کدوم نظام راحتتره بهتره


من خودم با عمومی و زیست و شیمی قدیم راحترم و مسلط اما ریاضی و فیزیک اونارو ک میبینم و امسال سرجلسه سوالارو دیدم و بعدم کتاباشونو, ب نظرم اومد جدید خیلی بهتره 
منم چون فک میکنم شاید سال اینده سختش کنن هنوز مرددم اما فک نکنم اونقدر سخت بشه چون بالاخره تازه اولین کنکورها سخت نیس...خود ن ق بعد یک دهه از 94 تازه داشت چالشی و مفهومی میشد اینکه اولشع 

از طرفی واقعا منابع برا ن ق نیس :Yahoo (21):  هرچی هس قدیمی مال 94 و.... و داغون...

----------


## DR._.ALI

> من 1400 میخوام کنکور بدم سردرگمم کسی منو راهنمایی میکنه؟؟؟


تو که دیگه تکلیفت مشخصه سردرگمی هم نداره باید نظام جدید بخونی

----------


## Narvan

> من خودم با عمومی و زیست و شیمی قدیم راحترم و مسلط اما ریاضی و فیزیک اونارو ک میبینم و امسال سرجلسه سوالارو دیدم و بعدم کتاباشونو, ب نظرم اومد جدید خیلی بهتره 
> منم چون فک میکنم شاید سال اینده سختش کنن هنوز مرددم اما فک نکنم اونقدر سخت بشه چون بالاخره تازه اولین کنکورها سخت نیس...خود ن ق بعد یک دهه از 94 تازه داشت چالشی و مفهومی میشد اینکه اولشع 
> 
> از طرفی واقعا منابع برا ن ق نیس هرچی هس قدیمی مال 94 و.... و داغون...


برای عمومیا کار اونقدرام سخت نیست
چون چیزی اضافه نشده
کم شده ولی اضافه نه
کار برای عمومی راحته
این وسط اختصاصیه که مهمه
زیست درس خیلی مهمیه تو تجربی
شما باید رو درصدای بالای 70 فکر کنی
اگه نتونی با زیست جدید کنار بیاید توصیه میکنم سمتش نرید
ریاضی و فیزیکو قبول دارم درمورد شیمی من خودم کتاب شیمی نظام جدیدو ندیدم ولی شنیدم بیشتر حفظی محور شده
یعنی بازم کتاب جدید با متن جدید
به هرحال توصیه م اینه که بیشتر دقت کنید

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد تو چی قدیم یا جدید


معلوم نیست عزیز
من اصلا معلوم نیست شرکت کنم یا نه

----------


## reza2018

> من 1400 میخوام کنکور بدم سردرگمم کسی منو راهنمایی میکنه؟؟؟


در مورد 1400 فقط کنکور نظام جدید خواهد بود واگر قصد دارید واقعا 1400موفق بشی از الان به قصد کنکور 99 با منابع نظام جدید شروع کن.
البته احتمالا از سال 1400 کنکور دیگه به شکل فعلی نخواهد بود و تغییراتی خواهد داشت.

----------


## Lara27

> کسایی که میگن نظام جدید خیلی عوض شده یا....واقعا تا حالا کتاباشونو نگا کردین؟ 
> من تو این وقتی که داشتم کتاباشو بررسی کردم 
> کسی که تو نظام قدیمه و تسلط نسبتا خوبی داره اما هرسال رتبه اش بدتر از سال گذشته, بره نظام جدید به نفعشه چون براش راحتتره 
> شیمی جای مباحث عوض شده و  بهتر 
> زیست بازهم همینطور..اگه مشکلاتون کلمات مسخره فرهنگستانه! که اون قابل حله...نیس؟ 
> ریاضی خیلییییی اسون تر شده مباحث پرفرمولی مثل مقاطع و...نیس 
> فیزیک شما اصلا پراکندگی نداری  امواج جمع و جور شده حرکت و دینامیک هم. خبری از مدار خازن نیس فقط مقاوت مونده 
> از عمومی ها هم که نگم  
> 
> ...


سلام من 1400 کنکور میدم میشه منو برا منابع جدید راهنمایی کنی؟

----------


## kohyar

> 1 ـ به نظر من حداقل 15-20 درصد سوالات نظام جدید سبک تر بودن به نسبت سوالات نظام قدیم، هیچ تضمینی وجود نداره سال 99 سوالات نظام جدید آسون طرح بشند و من تصور میکنم با این اوضاع کنکور 99 به شدت سطح سوالات سخت تر خواهند شد هم نظام قدیم و هم جدید ولی درجه سختی نظام جدید بیشتر و بیشتر خواهد شد، شک نکنین، ببینید چه زمانیه که دارم میگم
> 
> 2 ـ کسی که 97 98 نظام قدیم بوده به هزار دلیل بهتره 99 هم نظام قدیم کنکور بده اینطوری بازدهی بیشتری خواهد داشت به شرطی که واقعا بخونه، اما کسی که سال ها از درس دور بوده و میخواد کنکور بده بهتره نظام جدید کنکور بده
> 
> 3 ـ همین قدر بگم که مباحث نظام جدید به نسبت نظام قدیم واقعا قدری سبک تر شدن البته اینکه خیلیا میگن کتابای نظام جدید خیلی آسون شدن واقعا اغراق میکنن و اینطور نیست اصلا
> 
> 4 ـ هزینه ها خیلی سنگین شده بدون شک طوری که یه فقره کتاب عمومی 130.000 تومن شده!، در مورد منابع نظری ندارم، از سایت خود انتشارات خریداری کنید تا تخفیف داشته باشید و هزینه هاتون کمتر در بیاد
> 
> 5 ـ من تصور میکنم سال دیگه نظام قدیم قدری سبک تر خواهد بود و نظام جدید سخت تر و چالشی تر خواهد بود، دقیقا بر عکس کنکور 98 میشه، نظر من اینه و یقینا هم همینطور خواهد شد
> ...





> به هزارتا دلیل میخوام نظام قدیم بدم که چنتاش رو گفتی .مهمترینش منابع هست اونم نه فقط پولش اینکه واقعا اخت شدن با منابع جدید و شرایط جدید زمان بره
> حتی با اینکه حجم مطالب نظام جدید کمتره میگم به درک اون اگه حتی 10 ساعت بخونه من 12 ساعت میخونم جبران میشه
> ولی از اطلاعیه سنجش میترسم که انتخابی داده .الان شاید بگی بخاطر اطلاعیه و کسایی که جدید دادن حق انتخاب داده من میگم قبول ولی سال دیگه اگه بازم سر نظام قدیم ببره و بگه میرفتین نظام جدید من حق انتخاب داددم حالا گوور باباتون پول داشتین منابع جدید بخرین یا نه اونموقع چی؟


.....

----------

